
Success and Failure — San Diego Startup Community | Market by Numbers - jennyjenjen
http://market-by-numbers.com/2013/04/success-and-failure-san-diego-startup-community/
======
derek1800
Being new to SD from Seattle and the bay, I can tell you that it is extremely
hard to find information on SDs TechScene. Meetup doesn't seem very useful and
it seems like a number of groups aren't interesting or aren't active. Also,
there are very few developers that show up at the mentioned hackathons such as
startup weekend. I have seem more at small towns in the middle of nowhere.
What is even more sad is the lack of overall talent and understanding of the
tech space/startups. What I wonder is if this area actually has the necessary
talent that cares to be a place for startup?

~~~
jennyjenjen
Derek, you should shoot me an email. jen at sdtechscene dot org. We should
chat about this.

